# 3D ready hdtv



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a samsung 50" dlp tv that is to be 3D ready. It has a plug in the back for 3D transmitter. What glasses and transmitter is good or will the cheap ones on ebay do?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
How old is the Samsung? The reason I ask is that there were quite a few pre HDMI 1.4 RPTV's that were "3D Ready, but are not actually compatible to the current HDMI 1.4 Spec. 

Most of the prior TV's used a Checkerboard Pattern. If so you need this:
:http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_product.php?id=31003 
Otherwise, the TV will just offer 3D on Computer Video Games and is not compatible with current 3D Tech. Mitsubishi made TV's like this, but have since offered an Adaptor that makes older TV's compatible but at half the Resolution and just works with their TV's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's a 50" model HL50A650C1F


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You need the Tru3D DLP 3D kit for your TV to be compatible with the current 3D Spec. Thankfully, Tru3D does have a kit that will make your TV Compatible and is great news. Unlike Mitsubishi, Samsung did not come up with a Solution for earlier incompatible 3D Specifications.

Here is Link for it: http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_product.php?id=310034
It costs around 300 Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks but i just looked and that kit doesnt have glasses with it. a kit with 3d glasses is over 500. I am not sure If i am willing to pay that much right now. I'm not sure if i will like watching things in 3D. as a kid i would go to see a 3d movie and i couldnt see any differance watching the movie and would end up taking the glasses off.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jason1976 said:


> thanks but i just looked and that kit doesnt have glasses with it. a kit with 3d glasses is over 500. I am not sure If i am willing to pay that much right now. I'm not sure if i will like watching things in 3D. as a kid i would go to see a 3d movie and i couldnt see any differance watching the movie and would end up taking the glasses off.


Hello,
Jason, you are not alone. I have no interest in 3D as it stands. I even Purchased a HDMI 1.3 AVR a few Months ago even though 3D Compatible 1.4 AVR's were readily available.

Until Glasses are not required, I am not interested in 3D. Moreover, 3D Blu Rays are much darker than their 2D counterparts in the current Spec. Roger Ebert Wrote a great Article about why he is not a fan of 3D in Newsweek.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

